# PB today, MY New Spot!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Went to MY new place with the girlfriend and did decent. Caught my largest carp ever (only 19 pounds). Also had prolly a 3 pound purebred goldfish on, but it came off! Saw a very gold carp that I am DETERMINED to catch, I think you guys will like it  . It hangs around the same spot but examines the chum and bait very closely before inhaleing. There were plenty of regular carp swimming around too. We spotfished the whole time.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

good fish maan.. did u float fish for those goldfish? this time try to use something stronger than 4lbs test..


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lol the goldie hit off the bottom. I know I will catch both the 3 pounder and the big mother hummer soon enough! 4 pound test is all the fun! All the carp I hooked today made a B-line under the walking bridge and spit the hooK!AK, I will give you a clue on where I was at. It was a swim very similar to the one I told you about right near your house that you did not believe me about!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

dood.. that place don't have any carp..  niice goin maan.. that place is pretty nice too..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Pictutres say a lot...now many things are clear.

19 LBS. did ya weigh it....or guesstamate?

Scott


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish mushi!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Dude.......is that the goldfish or the 19lber?  I'd guess around10-12lbs?  I think I know where that place is........


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Weighed it on a trilene spring scale. It read 20. I said 19 because the spring was rusted a bit and was caught at 20 and couldnt go higher. Coulda been more? So no, it was not a guesstimate, pictures do tell all, loose the mullet before giving me advice buddy.

PS Thanks DIP, you obviously do not have a mullet.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Just doesn't look that big? My only basis for comparison is a large carp that I caught up in Michigan. We put it on a spring scale and it went to 15lbs. I have a pic......in storage.....it's a big carp. next time i'm there i will look for it and scan/post it. I have one of those 50lb. rapala digital scales.....always forget the dam thing


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

that new hair cuts looking good


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Guess pictures dont tell the real weight. At least I know. OK guys, just for a guide, I am 4'6", 125. THIS FISH IS MASSSSIVE!


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

Riverrat, why do u always have to dog on people? Are u that affraid that some one other than u might catch a nice fish and steal a little bit of ur thunder? Mushijobah is just trying to become a better fisherman and having u piss on his parade by telling him his carp isnt really all that big isnt helping. Its so sad that a grown man would be so eager to putdown a fellow angler who is just trying to have a good time, isnt that what fishing is all about? 

PS Joe Dirt called, he wants his hair cut back


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm no kid, just not 40+ years old!  But thanks for stickin up for me Dunkle, fishing means so much more to real fisherman. If you are into a contest, go for something less based on pure luck...maybe come up with something YOU are actually talented at, not what mother nature gives you. It can be tough if you are not equipped with the correct stature or knowledge Lol.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

HAHAHAH..I asked if you weighed it..or was it a guess, dude i truthfully dont care what any of you catch or how big it is, but if you come on here posting pics and saying its this big when you are guessing...then simply SAY SO.

LOL, you guys are crackin me up,

Scott

PS..nope not over 40 yrs old...but still old at 34...but a lot smarter than i was in my late teens early 20's...some guys age shows very loud and clear in thier posts! And as for the mullet...LOL..lost it, but it was very good mojo for fish catching...lol.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I know where it is I can recognize it! Will sell the location for $20! Just PM me.

Just kidding...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a better than average catch and good luck on a bigger one in the near future.  Nice to see someone holding a fish in close so it does not appear bigger than it is.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Haha exactly. Thank you, Wasnt even thinking about getting in my "carp stance" to enlarge the fish in the picture. I probably could have said it was a 36 pounder then!


----------



## Boilie (Jul 15, 2005)

wow, I haven't been to this forum in like a month. I've been mostly lurkin' over on central ohio. glad there's another spot to come when I need a laugh. You should see my sunfish stance.

that is one classic movie


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

lets keep it real here people.whats right is right.the fish
in question is nowhere near 19lb,sorry, but thats a simple
fact.perhaps it was weighed,perhaps not.it dosent change
the facts here,and there is no camera angle thats going to
make it look 19lb.if it really truly was weighed,then i think
its captor should invest in a scale a bit more accurate.  

keep fishing hard and you will have a 19lb in no time,there is 
plenty of places to grab many 19lb+ fish in your area of the state,
Mushijobah.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lol sir, I have been fishing a long time. I know when I get a big fish. I have caught a 13 pound carp before that and it was probably 5 inches shorter. Perhaps pictures don't tell the whole story? All i know is when i was holding it by the spring scale in my right hand, it felt like a 25 pound dunbell.


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

Man what u think this is? Play skool?


----------

